# on the sonic, vocal, and instrumental qualities of one Captain Jack Sparrow



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

i don't mean to discuss the scores of the films persay, but they may be mentioned. 

see i always saw him as a Figaro (rossini's, not mozart's; a baritenor reveling in the art of bullsh!!tery, supporting character but steals the show), and it didn't cross my mind to argue with the score-choice to use mucho violin solos...

I just had a friend argue that he oughtta be straight-up baritone, and not a violin but a Cello is a better way to illustrate it. 

setting aside the fact that you can't quite see a cello player swashbuckling and reveling in scene-stealing trickster behavior like a violinist (certainly While playing the instrument), I just don't think he is at all the manliest of action guys. though far from will turner, he can be a bit more legolas than aragorn. Certainly errol flynn. I wouldn't argue with casting him as a Heldentenor. but a straight-up Baritone?

Far from convinced, but i found the argument highly interesting.


----------

